# Hello All



## SifuJason (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just discovered this site and decided to join (especially since it has it's own Kajukenbo boards).  I have been doing martial arts since I was 7, with the overwhelming majority of the time being in Wun Hop Kuen Do Kung Fu, a branch of Kajukenbo.  I now teach WHKD in Durham, NC while attending graduate school.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you're enjoying the kajukenbo forum. Don't restrict yourself to the kajukenbo forum though.  We've got tons of stuff to do here.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice to meet you also Jason


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, welcome to MT.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martial talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 23, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Yeti (Aug 24, 2007)

Greetings! Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT & I hope you're enjoying the site!


----------



## dru123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello from another Kajukenbo student (Original method). Kajukenbo forum is kind of quite (http://www.kajukenbocafe.com/smf/ is a better Kaju forum IMO), but I like discussing and reading about general MA's here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 9, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HG1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice to meet ya,


----------

